# Ratschläge für Zanderrute



## ShogunZ (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Seitdem meine Daiwa ShogunZ in Schottland `verschollen``ist #q , möchte ich mir jetzt eine Rute, rein zum Zanderfischen kaufen.

Was ich mir vorstelle:   

                          ---> Rute um 3m
                          ---> WG >40g

Preislich will ich mich Nicht festlegen, was die Auswahl zwar vergrößert, aber meinen Geldbeutel nicht erfreuen wird.   
Habe dabei schon an eine Sportex KevSpin3 gedacht. Ihr WG liegt bei 35g, bei einer Länge von 3m.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

MfG Tom


----------



## Albatros (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Moin Tom#h

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du mit der Rute Spinnfischen betreiben willst und diese nicht als Stellrute nutzen möchtest. Ich weiss nicht mit was für Ködern du fischst, aber wenn Du auch mal Gummifische über 15 cm fischen willst, wäre mir das Wurfgewicht etwas mager. Klaro, Sportex hat ein hartes Rückgrat, aber eine etwas härtere Aktion wäre in o.g. Fall besser. Fische zur Zeit eine Sportex Carat3, WG - 45g in 270cm Länge. Im Winter bei etwas größeren Gufis dürfte es doch ein bißchen mehr sein Beschreib doch einfach mal, mit was für Ködern Du überwiegend fischst, ich denke, so bekommst du eine detailliertere Auswahl


----------



## the doctor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Schau dir mal die Quantum Ruten an.....Crypton oder Hypercast...
Die meisten Spinnruten haben nämlich die Eigenschaften, dass sie zu weich sind fürs Gummifischen....auch wenn die Rute bis 70gr Wg hat!!!!


----------



## the doctor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

z.b hier die....http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42169


----------



## Hummer (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

In der Wurfgewichtsklasse finde ich die Berkley Series One am besten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## RaEma (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

so, die UBS ist super. hat zwar urfgewicht bis 85g, ist aber trotzden herrlich leicht und liegt gut in der Hand. Vom Uli extra zum Gufi-fischen entwickeln.
Also schön hart.
Kostet 150 Euro.

Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Hallo ,ich bin total von den Sportexruten runter,zu kopflastig und oft auch schwer !Ich habe noch ne Kev-Pike hier liegen ,ist eigentlich ne klasse Gufirute ,nur gibt es inzwischen bessere zu oft auch günstigeren Preisen !Die UBS zum Beispiel ist ne bessere Alternative ,die Zebcos kenne ich nicht ,aber viele sind von Ihr begeistert  !Warte einfach welche Vorschläge hier noch kommen und schau sie Dir beim Händler genau an,wie liegt die Rute in der Hand ,Verarbeitung etc. !Ich würde allerdings die 2,7m Variante nehmen ,ist weniger kopflastig ,Wurfgewicht um 70g ,harter Blanc !

Ich selber fische inzwischen ne für mich handgefertigte Harrison ,seit dem rühre ich die Sportex nicht mehr an  :l !

Gruss Guen


----------



## RaEma (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

@ Guen
Wie viel muss man denn für was handgemachtes so hinlegen? 
Da kommt man 250 Euro doch nicht hin, oder??

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Spinnfischen auf Zander ?

meine Wahl: AHF Leitner

Viele Grüße

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

@ ShogunZ

Wie schon einige hier bemerkt haben bräuchte es mehr Angaben zu der Art wie und womit du fischst. Am besten wäre es du beantwortest folgende Fragen, dann kann man dir bestimmt hilfreiche Tipps geben die dir in deinem speziellen Fall weiterhelfen.

- An was für einem Gewässer fischst du?
- Ist es ein Gewässer mit vielen Hängern? Großer Wassertiefe? Starker Strömung?
- Womit fischst du? Genauere Angaben sind hilfreich was Größe des Köders und auch bei Gummifischen das Gewicht des Bleikopfs betrifft.
- Fischst du lieber fein oder eher mit steifen Gerät?
- Was für eine Schnur verwendest du? Geflochtene oder Monofil? Durchmesser? Ne 18er Geflochtene braucht ne steifere Rute mit höheren Wurfgewicht als ne 12er. Zumindest am Rhein.

Greetz

TT


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

@RaEma

Doch ,250 € war der Preis ,dafür musste ich aber auch keine Kompromisse bei der Ausstattung eingehen ,Fuji-Sic Ringe ,Fuji Rollenhalter ,feinster Kork ,beste Verarbeitung ,freie Gestaltung der Wicklungen in Bezug auf Optik usw.!Das Teil hat 75g Wurfgewicht ,einen harten Blanc und liegt absolut ausgewogen in der Hand ,selbst nach stundenlangen Fischen bemerkt man die Rute gar nicht  :l !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Guen: Verwöhnter Kerl.  :q 

Muß Dir aber recht geben. Ich hatte mir von der Sportex Carat Spin 3 auch mehr erwartet. Fischte sie das gesamte letzte Jahr und sie lage schon mal hier und da recht schwer in der Hand. Sie ist mächtig kopflastig und schon etwas schwer. Das Rückrat ist allerdings perfekt und mit 60g Wurfgewicht ist sie gut dimensioniert für`s Zanderangeln.


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Hi ShogunZ,
wenn es wieder eine Shogun Z sein darf, mein Händler in der Nähe hat noch zwei im Ständer stehen. Glaube, sie liegen beide bei 139 Euro, beide bis 40gr.
Cormoran hat ja leider die Shoguns aus dem Programm genommen.
Wenn du mit deiner Shogun zufrieden warst, wär die vom Hummer genannte eine hochwertige Alternative. Die Series One ist in der Spitze etwas feiner als die Shogun, das Rückgrat ist etwas direkter. Die Berkley Titanium SSGS könnte auch gefallen.
Trotzdem, die Shogun bleibt eine Shogun und die sind jut. #6 

Vom Sportex Trip bin ich, ähnlich wie Guen runter. Die UBS halte ich im Gegensatz zu ihm allerdings für keine Alternative,.......nicht fürs "Leichte".


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

@Schroe

Stimmt ,fürs leichte ist die UBS nix  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ziegenbein (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Aber die UBS M55 wäre doch was für's leicht bis mittlere oder nicht?


----------



## RaEma (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

ich hab mit der UBS jetzt mal die krankesten Sachen ausprobiert. 1er Spinner und so nen Zeug ... ;-) Gefangen haben wir aber schon. Auf Minigufis paar schöne Barsche. Man merkt nur die Bisse kaum ;-) Aber wenn sonst nichts geht ...


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Hallo nochmal!!!

Erstmal "Danke" für Eure Hilfe.
Ich will schnell mal die Gewässersituation beschreiben:

Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal ---> max.60m breit
                                 ---> 4m tief
Strömung eigentlich null, nur durch das Schleusen entsteht Unruhe im Wasser,
Hängergefahr durch Schüttung.

Ich fischte dieses Jahr mit 8cm Kopyto und max. 12cm Shads, dazu Bleiköpfe um die 5-10gr.(bin recht gut zurecht gekommen damit)
Kann auch sein, dass mal ein kleiner toter Köfi am System angeboten wird.

@Acharaigas: Bin eigentlich schon der feinere Typ, fische eigentlich schon gern mit monofiler.
Nur durch die Schüttung bei uns im Kanal hatte ich das Problem, dass sie sich relativ schnell aufgerieben hat.


----------



## Acharaigas (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Ich selber fische gerne mit 12er Gummifischen und 11er Kopf auf Zander im hängerträchtigen Rhein. Benutze dabei die Balzer Majesty Spin 45 in 3 m Länge. Mit 80 Euro recht günstig da sie meines Wissens nach ein Auslaufmodell ist. Alternativ und ich glaube so ziemlich baugleich ist die Balzer Matrix Spin45. Ein Freund hat sie und hab sie auch mal gefischt. Scheint ganz gut zu sein. Nen 113cm Wels in der Rheinströmung hat sie bezwungen.
Dazu ne 12er Geflochtene - die Fireline von Berkley. Müßte eigentlich auch so ganz gut klappen mit deiner Köderwahl wobei ich mit der Rute auch etwas schwere Gewichte fische. 
Den meiner Meinung nach besten Tipp aus meinem Standpunkt heraus den ich dir geben kann ist sowieso in ein Geschäft zu gehen mit großer Rutenauswahl und einen erfahrenen Verkäufer nerven. ;-) Immer wieder verschiedene Ruten in die Hand nehmen. Vielleicht die eigene Rolle mitnehmen und testen wie die Rute dann in der Hand liegt. 
Monofile ist zwar ganz nett, aber aufgrund der Dehnung kommt sie nicht an eine Geflochtene ran und grad das ist wichtig beim Gummifischangeln damit du jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer spürst. 
Die Länge von 3 m die du dir vorstellst ist super. Damit kannst du recht viele Hänger lösen oder den Köder so führen dass es gar nicht so weit kommt. Und die 12er reicht um die meisten Hänger zu lösen. Wähle die Rute nicht zu weich sonst hast du mehr Hänger. An ner zu weichen Rute spürt man den Hänger manchmals erst dann richtig wenn der Köder festsitzt. 
Aber warte mal ab was die anderen dir hier zu den nun präziseren Angaben sagen. Da man nicht alle Ruten mal getestet haben kann denk ich mal hat jeder so seinen Liebling den andere (ich) nicht kennen. Meine Vergleichsruten waren die Balzer Matrix MegaJig bis 65g WG (zu schwer, anstrengendes Fischen), die Shimano Ultegra Zander bis 40g WG (sehr, sehr geil aber nicht mehr erhältlich) und die Berkley Symantec Searcher, die aber eine Picker ist aber für sehr kleine Gummiköder genial - besonders auf Barsch.
Schreib dir dann die Ruten auf die deinem Geschmack nach am interessantesten beschrieben wurden und dann ab zum Händler näher angucken. Ggf mehrere Händler aufsuchen.

Da fällt mir noch ein: es gibt von Berkley eine Serie, die heißt Skeleton. Eher leichtes Wurfgewicht, aber für die von dir verwendeten Köder ausreichend. Ultraleicht und ein Auslaufmodell und somit günstig zu kaufen. Hätte sie mir beinah gekauft aber brauchte dann doch eine etwas robustere Rute. Hab sie aber noch nicht am Wasser getestet. Sieht aber optisch stark aus. Wenn du etwas ein wenig ausgefallenes mal testen willst. 
Wenn du dich entschieden hast dann teile doch bitte deine Erfahrungen mit.

Gruß 

TT


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Hallo nochmal!!!

Wie oft war ich schon bei meinem Händler und hab mir Ruten angeschaut.
Ich kann mich für keine entscheiden - das ist das Problem.
Ich werd mir auf die zukünftige Rute ein feines Geflecht draufmachen.
Was würdet ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

Hi Shogun,

Shimano Technium, Diaflash, Antares, Aspire.
Jeweils in 270cm und 10-40gr.
Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis liegt bei der Technium, die lässt keine Wünsche offen.

Weiter gehts mit der Berkley Series one. Ob nun mit oder ohne Skeletor ist Geschmackssache und eine Frage der Erhältlichkeit (der Skeletorrollenhalter harmoniert nicht mit jedem Rollenfuß, die Überschübe oben/unten sind unterschiedlich groß).
Berkley SSGS Titanium, die kleine aber nicht minderwertigere (bezogen auf die angelpraktischen Erfordernisse) Schwester der Series One.
Hier die Modelle in 7-28gr, bis 32gr, bis 40gr. Mein Favourit für kleine Gummis umbei 10 cm, im Stillwasser ist der 7-28er. Der 32er und 40er sind aber auch sehr feinnervig. Wieder würde ich die 270cm nicht überschreiten wollen.

und weiter in der Materie.....,
Daiwa Shogun Z, bis 40gr, Daiwa Samurai S, bis 40gr. 270 cm.
Beide werden für den deutschen Markt nicht mehr importiert, hier muß man nach Restbeständen schauen.

Berkley und Mitchell scheinen jüngst ihre Bauteile markenübergreifend auszutauschen (siehe Skeletorgriff, Titanberingung). Was also bei Berkley zutrifft könnte man u.U. bei Mitchell für weniger Penunsen wiederfinden.

Greys of Alnwick´s Missionary Serie würde ich auch wohl fischen.

Pezon und Michel hat mit der Invitation Sensitive ebenfalls den deutschen Markt um eine Klasse Rute in diesem Segment bereichert.

Tja,.... wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich mich für alle diese Ruten entscheiden. 
Alle sind sich bis auf den Preis sehr ähnlich.
Feinnervige Spitze, die auch leichtere Köder über eine gute Distanz beschleunigen, ein kraftvolles, nicht brachial hartes Rückgrat, welches dass Köderspiel sowie zarte "Anfasser" bis ins Handgelenk übertragen und ein schnelles Parieren erlauben. Setzen alle einen sicheren Anhieb, haben schlanke und recht schnelle Blanks, sind gut Verarbeitet und alle ihr Geld wert.

270cm würde ich wählen, da diese Länge mir fürs Binnenwasser die beste Synthese zwischen Wurfbeschleunigung, Handling und Ködergefühl zu sein scheint. Viele Ruten fallen in 270cm noch hervorragend aus, nimmt man die selbe Rute in der 3m Version zur Hand, siehts nicht mehr sooo üppig mit der Performance und Ausgewogenheit aus.

Vielleicht noch soviel, die Diaflash ist von den Genannten der "härteste Stock". Verkraftet auch 60 gr. Die Berkley Wg´s passen ziemlich genau, wie das der Antares und Aspire. Die der Daiwas sind etwas zu hoch angesetzt, das der Technium auch.

Alle genannten Ruten eignen sich fürs Geflecht.

Wenn du dir die Ruten bei deinem Händler bereits angeschaut hast, dann solltest du nach deinem Geschmack bereits entscheiden können. Sie muß uns ja nicht gefallen. )


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ratschläge für Zanderrute*

@schroe: Erstmal herzlichen Dank für deine Bemühungen!!!
Die Daiwa ShogunZ hatte ich ja schon, ist mir zu weich.
Hat die Shimano Antares im Vergleich zur Shogun ein härteres Rückgrad oder eher nicht? Kannst du das beurteilen?


----------

